# Can I feed my parrotlet wild rocket? (tesco bag)



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Can i give my parrotlet tesco wild rocket? I know they can't eat blue rocket whatever that is.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to feed my spectacleds rocket in moderation.

I think variety is the key.

I grow/collect grasses for my seedeaters in the spring and summer so that they have seeeding heads to pick through and nothing can resist a decent millet spray.

i'm finding ***** seed to be very good at the moment. im feeding it to my whole collection of seedeaters and softbills as an additional seed source. I feed it around 5-10% of the total mix. Its packed full of Ca and useful amino acids and although oily which is good for feather health it isnt tooo fatty.

John 




BlackRose said:


> Can i give my parrotlet tesco wild rocket? I know they can't eat blue rocket whatever that is.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Can i give my parrotlet tesco wild rocket? I know they can't eat blue rocket whatever that is.


test for horse before you do  lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, rocket is fine, in, as John says, _moderation_. Too much green food of any kind can cause diarrhoea.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. Well she liked the rocket but chucked most of it as usual, them laughed. It's her thing. Gonna try her with carrot later. And are broccoli, she's only had cooked before.


----------

